# Snow are here!!!



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

got 33 snow and blue geese this morning and good luck to u


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good to hear you're seeing some down. We got a couple this weekend and I know of a few that got some with their canadas as well.

What's interesting is even the first birds down have lots of juvies with them. I think I'll have to start keeping a few tubs of windsocks in the trailer for now on.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

What part of the state were you guys hunting?


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Congrats

Did you shoot them all by yourself?


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

me and my friend hearing guy from air force base and that his first time I used 6 dozen shells snow geese decoys and we piles our body to cover and it works ( by the way we got all mud all over haha) I will try to develop the pictures and show u... there are all young snow geese and have not getting adult snow/blue geese.... does anyone would like to help me idea which way to make geese burger with pork or cow meat together? thanks for help


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You know the seagulls are migrating in full force :lol: :lol: Just kidding ya Billy!!! Congrats on a great snow goose hunt. See I told ya if you find them you will get them!! Nothing like getting into the snows baby. I am still on cloud 9 from last Friday's hunt. I can't wait till this Friday! Can't wait to see the picture. :beer:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks PC but I need layoutblind that would help and other things other guys say next time try with windstock for snow geese will works well?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well if you find something let me know and I will bring some wind socks and a layout blind. I have a couple different types so you can try them out. Do you come on the base to visit your friend? Let me know and you can come over the house. I get home on Thurs and will off through Sat.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

ok sound good


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

just got home and I got six blue and three white snow geese today not bad


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

This afternoon?


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

in the morning I took day off but I wont get pay oh well


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

there are more blue geese than white snow geese I never saw it before... six blue and three white


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Billy,

A great day in the field is better than any paid day at work. I am glad your getting into them! And yes you are right there are more blues right now. I can't wait till Fri morning. Did you try the meatballs or hamburg yet?


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I did cut cubes all breasts meat and I am nervous to make wrong or right ..... I guess I need help then
I put in bowl and cover lid and put in refridger and tomorrow I will get cheap ground beef and try to mix it I dont have grinder ( spelling wrong that make hamburger chop meat or sauage machine)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

If your not in a hurry I would be more than happy to have you over the house and I can help you out. We have a grinder. Just freeze the meat.

Have you been bringing your son? I remember your post how you took him fishing. I am sure he would love time in the field.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

today he was in school and day care... I took him hunting last saturday and we saw 19 turkey ( I didnt bring my turkey tag with me) and three doe ( closer to us) million pheasants and million canada geese with some snow/blue geese and five chunkar??? werid but got snow ,canada , duck, sharp tail grouse and pheasants.. we have a great time

P.S. .. my son took pictures of turkey and geese while we went hunting .. when my film is finish and I will show u on website


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Billy, good work to get snow geese. I bet you love snow geese hunting. Congrated! I look forward to go hunting at my friend's place this month. :beer:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

thank you and I am learning something new to me thanks bro all of you


----------



## cayman (Nov 18, 2002)

That was painful reading!


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

cayman said:


> That was painful reading!


Hey, What are you talking about painful reading? Its rude to say. :eyeroll:


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

hopefully he ment it was painful because he isnt getting any snows 

if not he is an ediet! uke:

sounds like good huntin, i hope i have some luck with the snows when i get up there. i only have about 250 deks about 60% white.

keep up the good work! :beer:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Saw one snow today here in Rogers, a NW suburb of the Twin Cities. Mixed with a couple lesser Canadas and some Giants. Never see many around here, only the second one I have seen around here. I just found it interesting to see one this far East.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

they are here and too many blue than white snow geese... today I see many swan flying south now


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

There are never too many blues. I am drooling for tomorrow!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

:lol: hahaha I wish I can down load pictures of blue and white snow geese... beleive it or not of what I saw many blue than white ( young ) I never knew more blue geese than white so I am trying to put pictures in website .. it is pain in my butt figuring out dang!!


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

Just got back from around Devils lake. Plenty of snow geese around. Not very many mallards though. Lots of honkers too. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Any of you notice this? The S&Bs last week that I got, the Blues were bigger than the Snows, both the Adults and Juvis ???


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

most are juvis


----------

